# Gibbs attacked by pit bull



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Hindsight is 20/20. Don't spend a lot of time thinking about that or what ifs. Glad both of you are OK!


----------



## sdhgolden (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm so sorry this happened! Poor Gibbs! I hope he heals quickly. I don't think one bad experience will trump all his good experiences. If he continues to be around new dogs he will continue to be comfortable around them. That's my opinion at least. I would just be careful about who he gets to interact with. And don't beat yourself up! Again I'm so sorry!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Poor Gibbs and poor you!! This had to be scary and I am sorry you had this happen. It is not your fault!!!! It is the owner of the dog who attacked Gibbs who is at fault for having a reactive dog in the park. Things could have been worse, so I am glad Gibbs is at home and ok!!!!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Omg, not Gibbs! So glad he is okay. It could have been a lot worse. Just get him around other dogs as soon as possible, if anything, make sure he doesn't feel your nerves.

I can't believe you were on top of the dog like that. Not sure what I would have done.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Dana, I am so sorry that this happened, but glad that Gibbs is okay. When Max was under one year old, he was attacked at dog park twice by Pit Bulls and once by a Leonburger. He suffered a couple of minor puncture wounds each time, but was otherwise okay. We were able to get the dogs separated right away. We took a break from dog park for a couple of months. We went back after Max was neutered. Now, we go once or twice per week, at a time I know what dogs will likely be there. 

The incidents did not affect Max at all. He still thinks every dog and person is his friend. Hopefully, Gibbs will have a similar reaction.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm so sorry this happened and hope Gibbs (and you) will be just fine, without physical or emotional scars. This is one of my worst nightmares and it can happen anywhere out in public, not just dog parks. 

As far as the pit owner- what a coward to not stick around and take the responsibility for his dogs' actions.


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

The main thing is that you both are ok. Another reason to not go to dog parks. The one by me has several area's that fenced off, when I use to take them to the dog park if it was real busy or there were dogs that I didn't feel comfortable around I would go to the other area's that are fenced off. Our park now has someone manning the gates all the time they are open. I am lucky that I have almost an acre fenced in for the girls to run. The other thing I do to let them run is take them to doggy day care a few times a week. The owner is a bit picky about what dogs he takes in for the day. Doesn't let aggressive breeds or aggressive dogs stay at his place. It pisses me off people think they can take a aggressive dog to a dog park and not be aware of what they are doing at all times. Best to stay away, sad to say.


Mike


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm sorry you had to deal with this, but glad to hear he's okay.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm sorry this happened. 
FWIW, I take my guys to our park on Sat/Sun am at about 6:30 (whenever light enogh) and have it all to ourselves. I keep an eye out for cars coming and leash them up and leave if anyone shows up. Usually I have it for at least 30min, plenty of time for us.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm so sorry this happened but glad both you and Gibbs are OK.


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

Thankfully Gibbs isn't hurt worse than he is. Psychologically he is probably going to get over it sooner than you will.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

kellyguy said:


> Thankfully Gibbs isn't hurt worse than he is. Psychologically he is probably going to get over it sooner than you will.



These are words of wisdom. I'm so glad that Gibbs will be ok and I"m so glad that you weren't injured. Thank you for sharing your experience, it isn't easy to talk when you are beating yourself up. Please go easier on yourself. I learn so much on this forum and your story is a good reminder of the risks involved with dog parks and other public spots that dogs may be off leash.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

kellyguy said:


> Thankfully Gibbs isn't hurt worse than he is. Psychologically he is probably going to get over it sooner than you will.


That's probably true. I'm still very affected by it. I couldn't sleep and I'm very angry, now, both at the pit owner and at myself. It's definitely affecting me more than it is him.


----------



## Sammy's Mum (Sep 13, 2014)

Irresponsible and cowardly..and they (pit owners) just love to scream about how their dogs get such a bad rap. Like any dog, it's the owners fault! Ohh makes my blood boil just thinking of it. And we read about it weekly in the news, or see it firsthand as you did unfortunately. We went to a dog park twice with our dogs but after a large mixed breed made everyone's day stressful and the owner refused to stop his behaviour, we never went again. Not long after, my friend's golden was attacked in that park and almost lost an eye. That did it for me and dog parks. I'm so glad your boy wasn't more seriously injured, this could have easily turned very tragic very very quickly.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

So sorry your are going through this. It takes some time for us humans to get over it but my Bess is still fine with other dogs after her experience. I was mad as heck when it happened to her.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

*You Done Good!*



DanaRuns said:


> *It was very scary. I found myself sitting on the pit bull with my hands around his throat, pinning him to the ground. *
> 
> *Poor boy was ambushed and didn't even have a chance to avoid the attack or protect himself.
> *
> ...


The sentences I highlighted above are the ones that stood out to me. Your dog was in trouble and you protected him with every ounce of strength and courage you had. There is nothing finer you could do. As Kate said, hindsight is 20/20. You won't take him to a dog park again. But I think you did one heck of a great job!!!

Big hugs and hearty congratulations!
NewfieMom


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

Gibbs!!!! Oh I'm so sorry. I know exactly how you feel. When Henry got bit my my BIL's lab, I was so mad at myself. 

About dog parks... I know they have a bad reputation and because we live in a large city, we won't take Henry to one. However, my best friend has been taking her lab to a dog park for years without issue. So don't beat yourself up for taking him there. You had many good encounters and you know, this could have happened in the parking lot of PetSmart. This is not your fault. The problem is the owner of the pit bull who is clearly a stand up guy. What did the police say? Not much I'm guessing. 

I think Gibbs will recover. Henry was a little wigged out for a little while, but he's fine now. Other dogs don't phase him. He still doesn't like large dogs trying to hump him, but I don't think that has anything to with his incident. 

I am hoping for a quick recovery for Mr. Gibbs - and you. I know how hard it is to watch your pup go through this. Thinking of you!


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

I can't add much else than what the others said, I'm also glad nothing worse happened, and it's too bad the irresponsible dog owners spoil the dog park for the rest of us. We used to go and enjoy too, but we stopped going after hearing someone who was banned was showing up there with his attack dogs.


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

I went through the same emotions as you did when Josie was attacked by a pit when we were out walking one afternoon. How infuriating that the owner wouldn't give you all of his information. Shows lack of character, responsibility, and that he knows his dog is aggressive to begin with. The owner of the pit that hurt Josie RAN away before I could get any information from her. 

Like Kellyguy mentioned, it will take you much longer to get over it than Gibbs. It took me two weeks to walk Josie after she was bit on the muzzle. She had three puncture marks around her nose. The vet cleared her and she didn't need stitches, thankfully. It took me months after that to even begin to feel comfortable and relaxed while we were walking. Like you, I was extremely angry. That was two years ago and I still go on alert whenever I see a dog approach us now. Josie does okay with new dogs. She'll wait until I've petted the dog before she'll start sniffing.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Thanks, everyone. This is a photo of the dog that attacked Gibbs. He looks peaceful enough here. But then he wasn't.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry this happened - to both of you. Hope you're both feeling better this morning. Must have been so scary.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Oh man, Dana, you scared me so bad! I broke out in goose bumps when I saw your thread title! I am so glad Gibbs is ok other than a little gash and blood! 

Google search the guys name and number. Did you get his license plate number?


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear this happened to Gibbs but I'm glad that he's okay. Ella was attacked during the summer at the dog park by two dogs. Some sort of spaniel was there with it's companion, an Akita. Ella had tried to play with the spaniel, but the spaniel had it's tennis ball, which it was resource guarding. So Ella went to play and the spaniel attacked her, then the Akita jumped in. The Akita was actually more aggressive than the spaniel that started it. Ella was pinned between the two dogs and the fence. The owner couldn't get the Akita off. I was about to grab it by the back legs and throw it off her, but I got an opening and was able to lift Ella out of there. Thankfully I didn't find any injuries on her. But she did pee on herself and expressed her anal glands, my poor baby girl. I haven't been back to the dog park since, but I didn't go often to begin with. Haven't decided if I will return yet, might depend on the other dogs that are there. Its small so you can easily see the other dogs there before you go in.

I haven't noticed Ella acting any differently around other dogs since the incident. I started her with doggy daycare occasionally and she's don't great with it, no problems with other dogs. Still my little baby who loves everyone.

How is Gibbs doing this morning? Has he been to the vet? Did you get a police report?

Like someone else mentioned, I would try to get him around other dogs (friendly dogs) as soon as you can. With Ella, the other dogs had left so I stayed there with her another ten minutes to make sure she didn't associate the dog park with fear. Another small dog came in while we were there after it happened and she went over to it with no problem.

Glad he's okay.


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

DanaRuns said:


> Thanks, everyone. This is a photo of the dog that attacked Gibbs. He looks peaceful enough here. But then he wasn't.



You should post signs around the dog park with his picture to warn other dog owners.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Oh this is terrible. Poor Gibbs. I agree with everyone to not blame yourself. We went to the dog park and our Gambler was attacked and we were right with him. It is is not your fault. I think with good experiences Gibbs will work through this. Is there anyway to trace this idiot through his cell phone number??? I am so sorry. Keep us posted on how Gibbs is doing and YOU too.
PS Did you see his car? You might check that dog park later to see if he is there or ask around to see if other people know who he is and you can get some info. Just a thought.


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

wow i am so sorry you and Gibbs had to go through this. I am glad he is ok, and like others say i think you will be more hurt by this than he is.

I want to take chester to a dog park so bad, but because of him not being neutered and the area where i live most people aren't responsible, i don't. I hope the owner of the other dog sees his dog cannot be trusted in a dog park & stops going.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm so sorry you went through this--how mama bear are you to wade in there on Gibbs' behalf! I probably wouldn't have been so brave...

The problem is that everyone wants to believe their dog is wonderful and would never harm anyone...which is true until it isn't. So every time a bunch of strangers get together with their dogs, everyone is essentially relying on everyone else's judgment, which is hardly unbiased. It's possible this guy's dog had never done this before, not that he wasn't six kinds of coward not to really step up.

It's not your fault!!!!!! Repeat after me a trillion times!!! And if anything, you probably impressed the heck out of Gibbs. 

Sending you a hug.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry, dogs attacking can be really scary. If you give the police the phone number he gave you they can find him I'm sure. What a coward.

I'm sure Gibbs will bounce back and forget it before you do.


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

OMG. I'm so sorry this happened, and please don't beat yourself up...many of us have learned the dog park lesson through the school of hard knocks. I'm so glad you and Gibbs are ok.


----------



## GoldenLover117 (Sep 6, 2014)

Poor Gibbs poor you I'm sorry i know how you must Feel I don't know why some one would bring there dogs there that attack other dogs some people!!!


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Glad you and Gibbs are okay. Gibbs sounds like a very resilient pup and won't have any lasting symptoms. 

I attempted to take my bridge boy, Mick to my town's newly opened dog park. On the way over I over-thought myself and nixed going there. Pulled into the parking lot and walked over and saw dog owners sitting on benches and clueless to what their dogs are doing. Feces not entirely picked up. Dogs urinating everywhere possible. Me assuming all the dogs were up to date on shots and licensed. Just not a viable situation for Mick.
I have a huge fenced in yard and I take Deaglan up to the high school's track field. Never had any problems except for the marching band coming in and Deaglan losing his mind. Swiping the bass drum mallet and a majorette's baton all while forgetting his name. I could deal with that.
Just to many variables with dog parks and dog owners for me to take a chance.


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

Sorry to hear what happened to Gibbs and that the other owner is a jerk who's refusing to take responsibility for his own dog. Just glad that he's ok and hopefully you can sort things out, especially the vet bill with the owner of the Pit.

As someone who goes to the dog park on a daily basis I've seen all types of dogs with different levels of aggression. Heck the other night I saw a side of a Golden I know very well I never knew existed, an extremely food possessive and aggressive Golden. Started two scuffles that night and it was only a few days ago. It's just a reminder that anything can happen in a dog park and although it was scary, I'm still comfortable there. 

Bottom line is, if your dog isn't well socialized then it has no business being in a dog park, period. I personally try to get to know each dog, but every now and then I'm surprised at some of these new behaviors. Somehow it always ends up the owner saying "they're usually...." or "yeah they get possessive" after the fact. Seriously, people, as owners you're supposed to keep tabs of your own dog and make sure you keep them out of trouble.


----------



## MaggieandBailey (Nov 26, 2013)

So sorry this happened . Glad you, Gibbs, and your other babies are okay!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Hope that Gibbs is feeling better this morning and you're recovering. It sounds like you might have prevented Gibbs from being more seriously hurt . . . I don't know if I would have been brave enough to take on 2 pits. I know it's stereotyping but I just steer clear of pits. Just way too many of these stories. Maybe people at your local GRC can recommend places for off leash exercise. My sister's show dogs were exercised on a treadmill . . . doesn't appeal to me but it's an option.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Thanks everyone. Gibbs is doing well this morning. Cleaned up him again and some more antibiotic ointment. My spouse says not to take him to the vet, so I'm going to do what she says and see how Gibbs does. I'm not doing as well. I'm still affected.

The excuse the people with the pit bull had was, "They're dogs, it happens. That's what they do." Um, no. In 40 years I've never had a dog attack another. It's not what they do.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

That sounds awful and terrifying. I am afraid of dog parks, but we are lucky to have lots of open space. The chances that that is the first time the other dogs attacked is miniscule, so hopefully the owner can be held accountable. It is likely they might be habitual users who will hide for a little while, so next week you might be able to go back with no dogs , give him your vet bill, and communicate your feelings. I dont believe one incident will undo all the good experiences Gibbs' took in in his life, but I do think dog parks have too many irresponsible owners with dogs that shouldnt be there. Maybe going super early in the morning could work?


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

No, it is not what dogs do. That Pit should never have been at the dog park in the first place. 

It was not your fault, Dana. The fault is with the irresponsible owner who brought his aggressive dog to dog park.


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

That was a terrible attack and those dogs are killers. You were lucky it was not worse, some of these killer dogs, will not let go, even if you are setting on them. I think you were lucking that dog did not then attack you. Glad you and dog are going to be ok!

I know many people live in areas where dog parks are the only place they can fun their dogs. I am lucky in that I live in a part of the country where we have lots of open country. I have all 3 of my dogs trained on recall 100%. They are field dogs, so this training is essential. I would never go to a dog park, course I do not have to...

When I walk my dogs I have a walking stick made of hardwood about 5.5' tall. When dogs approach us, I point the stick at the dog, they always have back off. If they were to come in, they would not survive the attack. My goal would be do kill the dog, in that way, I will not have to face the dog again. If two dogs attack, I would get my gun!.....not really, but I it would not go well for those dogs or the owner!


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

DanaRuns said:


> Thanks, everyone. This is a photo of the dog that attacked Gibbs. He looks peaceful enough here. But then he wasn't.


 
So sorry to hear about Gibbs run in with a Pit Bull. Bentley had the same run in with a Pitt at our dog park but thankfully he gave out a lot more than what he got. I just make it a hard and fast rule to not go to the park when certain breeds are there. We have a webcam at our park so I know what dogs are there before I make the 10 minute drive. Too often the people that bring these types of dogs do not take responisibity for them. I take no prisoners when another dog attacks my dog. Don't be too hard on yourself about this. We like to think the best of other dogs and there owners but a lot of the times that gets us in trouble. Gibbs has already gained from the experience and it is important that you both move foward going about doing the things that you like. We love Gibbs and are sure he will continue to do well.:wavey:


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

goldlover68 said:


> When dogs approach us, I point the stick at the dog, they always have back off. If they were to come in, they would not survive the attack. My goal would be do kill the dog, in that way, I will not have to face the dog again.


Sorry - if a dog comes past your stick you try to kill it? You can't possibly mean that, right? Or you mean if the dog comes past your stick and actually attacks? Does the breed of dog matter in your decision?


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

What you and Gibbs have been through would be my worst nightmare. Sorry you had to deal with this.
Keep an eye on those puncture wounds for signs of infection. Abscesses can brew silently for awhile.


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

goldlover68 said:


> That was a terrible attack and those dogs are killers. You were lucky it was not worse, some of these killer dogs, will not let go, even if you are setting on them. I think you were lucking that dog did not then attack you. Glad you and dog are going to be ok!
> 
> I know many people live in areas where dog parks are the only place they can fun their dogs. I am lucky in that I live in a part of the country where we have lots of open country. I have all 3 of my dogs trained on recall 100%. They are field dogs, so this training is essential. I would never go to a dog park, course I do not have to...
> 
> When I walk my dogs I have a walking stick made of hardwood about 5.5' tall. When dogs approach us, I point the stick at the dog, they always have back off. If they were to come in, they would not survive the attack. My goal would be do kill the dog, in that way, I will not have to face the dog again. If two dogs attack, I would get my gun!.....not really, but I it would not go well for those dogs or the owner!


 
I think your points about a stick or cane are well taken. I do also take a night stick with me on walks with Bentley, not because I am expecting another dog to attack, but coyote or deer. I cannot believe that I would kill another dog but I am sure and for certain that it would spend a long time recovering if it decides to mortally hurt my dog. There are no places in society where these types of dogs should be under the control of a normal dog owner. DanaRuns, I would suggest doing what others have suggested by taking Gibbs to the park at times when you know, with some certainty, who is going to be there. I know what dogs and owners are at the park when I take Bentley (7:30 am). People usually establish times that they want and can go, so you normally see the same dogs there. I just watch the dogs that come in, and if it is a Pit, Great Dane, etc, come in, then I gather Bentley up, and off we go. The owner of that Pit Bull, will more than likely, not ever come back to that park now, but if he does, I would just call animal control immediately. Everyone of the forum does not want to see their goldens hurt so we have to be proactive in making others around us be responsible. :wavey:


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

dezymond said:


> Sorry to hear what happened to Gibbs and that the other owner is a jerk who's refusing to take responsibility for his own dog. Just glad that he's ok and hopefully you can sort things out, especially the vet bill with the owner of the Pit.
> 
> As someone who goes to the dog park on a daily basis I've seen all types of dogs with different levels of aggression. Heck the other night I saw a side of a Golden I know very well I never knew existed, an extremely food possessive and aggressive Golden. Started two scuffles that night and it was only a few days ago. It's just a reminder that anything can happen in a dog park and although it was scary, I'm still comfortable there.
> 
> Bottom line is, if your dog isn't well socialized then it has no business being in a dog park, period. I personally try to get to know each dog, but every now and then I'm surprised at some of these new behaviors. Somehow it always ends up the owner saying "they're usually...." or "yeah they get possessive" after the fact. *Seriously, people, as owners you're supposed to keep tabs of your own dog and make sure you keep them out of trouble.*


And THAT is the problem with dog parks - people are SUPPOSED to do this, and they don't. And it's one of many reasons we no longer go to the dog park here.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

laprincessa said:


> And THAT is the problem with dog parks - people are SUPPOSED to do this, and they don't. And it's one of many reasons we no longer go to the dog park here.



Yep. When I visit(ed) dog parks with Bear, I'm always walking/jogging to keep up with where he is. Because I cannot stand the thought of being too far away to stop a fight or prevent one if Bear needs me. 

Bear tends to get picked on at parks because he is very much a puppy still. Goofy and energetic. Some dogs do not take kindly to his energy level and they will go out of their way to harass and bully him. Which is the point that we leash up and leave or move to a secluded section.


----------



## craigieboy90 (Mar 1, 2014)

Glad Gibbs is okay that's the main thing.

We don't have dog parks over here in Scotland thankfully by the sound of them. I know they should be great but there will always be irresponsible owners out there so I could never be in a confined enclosure with them. Makes me thankfull for what we have here.

I'm always very wary of theses powerful breeds. Despite all the people that say it's the owners and not the dogs. That is true , but just looking at the dog itself I don't care what anyone says pit bulls, dobermans, Staffordshire bull terriers, Rottweilers etc ,if they go bad are much more dangerous than if a retriever, Labrador, collie, spaniel etc goes bad. It's in their make-up and nature.


----------



## Lise123 (Jan 1, 2014)

This is so scary, and I'm sorry you had to deal with this. I'm glad Gibbs will be okay. And I think you should be kind to yourself, because not many people would have the courage to wade in and take on the pit bulls attacking their dog. That takes a lot of heart and love, and Gibbs is a lucky guy to be a part of your family.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Bentman2 said:


> DanaRuns, I would suggest doing what others have suggested by taking Gibbs to the park at times when you know, with some certainty, who is going to be there. I know what dogs and owners are at the park when I take Bentley (7:30 am). People usually establish times that they want and can go, so you normally see the same dogs there. I just watch the dogs that come in, and if it is a Pit, Great Dane, etc, comes in, then I gather Bentley up, and off we go.


We went at the same time that we go every night. We know many of the dogs there. Not all, because it's not always the same. It's a big city and people do come and go. I'm blaming myself because I'm usually very vigilant about any aggressive-looking dogs or any aggressive behavior or body language, and I keep my dogs away from anything that troubles me. But last night I was in a bad mood after having a bad day, and I was stewing in my own juices, just throwing a ball for one of my dogs and not paying attention to the others (who were being watched by my spouse) or to the other dogs in the park (something I'm usually good about).

Figures, the one time I'm not paying attention to who comes into the park is the time Gibbs gets attacked. I know the dangers of dog parks. A reasonably prudent person would have been keeping a lookout for dangerous dogs. I wasn't. If I had been, maybe this wouldn't have happened.

But I'm not going to take the chance again. Sorry dogs, no more dog park for you. ::shrug::


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

DanaRuns said:


> We went at the same time that we go every night. We know many of the dogs there. Not all, because it's not always the same. It's a big city and people do come and go. I'm blaming myself because I'm usually very vigilant about any aggressive-looking dogs or any aggressive behavior or body language, and I keep my dogs away from anything that troubles me. But last night I was in a bad mood after having a bad day, and I was stewing in my own juices, just throwing a ball for one of my dogs and not paying attention to the others (who were being watched by my spouse) or to the other dogs in the park (something I'm usually good about).
> 
> Figures, the one time I'm not paying attention to who comes into the park is the time Gibbs gets attacked. I know the dangers of dog parks. A reasonably prudent person would have been keeping a lookout for dangerous dogs. I wasn't. If I had been, maybe this wouldn't have happened.
> 
> But I'm not going to take the chance again. Sorry dogs, no more dog park for you. ::shrug::


The rule is, you're only allowed to beat yourself up for 24 hours and then you have to forgive yourself. Gibbs doesn't blame you, so you aren't allowed to blame yourself. (I made this rule up but I like it, so I'm sticking with it.)


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

So sorry this happened. It's not fair that other people aren't responsible. It's too bad that no one else at the dog park helped you or stopped that person from leaving with the pit bulls. You were plenty busy with your boy. We need to stand up when we see something wrong happen and not let jerks get away with horrible behavior. Guys like that drive normal people away from dog parks. Dog parks took so long to get in place in many parts of the country, let's not have the few we have taken away because of people like that. So everyone, next time you see someone's dog hurting another dog or person, make sure to help out, even if its not your dog. Don't let the jerk slink away! At least take photos with your phone to record what happened or record with video on your phone.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm so sorry this happened. As others have suggested, it is possible to scope the dog parks out and figure out the best (empty) times to go. I've had my share of rough encounters in dog parks also but was going to them regularly until we got Bella. Her fear of other dogs ended that. But I know what's like to need to exercise your dogs--the dog parks are very temp timing.

I hope you'll find a nice pit bull to introduce Gibbs to so he doesn't spend his life scared of them. They are a wonderful breed in many ways. Events (and owners) like this make life hard for all pibbles. 

Poor sweet Gibbs--I do hope he's A-OK really soon!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

craigieboy90 said:


> Glad Gibbs is okay that's the main thing.
> 
> We don't have dog parks over here in Scotland thankfully by the sound of them. I know they should be great but there will always be irresponsible owners out there so I could never be in a confined enclosure with them. Makes me thankfull for what we have here.
> 
> I'm always very wary of theses powerful breeds. Despite all the people that say it's the owners and not the dogs. That is true , but just looking at the dog itself I don't care what anyone says pit bulls, dobermans, Staffordshire bull terriers, Rottweilers etc ,if they go bad are much more dangerous than if a retriever, Labrador, collie, spaniel etc goes bad. It's in their make-up and nature.


Actually, I think it's their jaw structure. Trying to pry the jaws of a dog on your first list off of another dog (or human) is next to impossible. Statistically, little dogs bite far more than large dogs--they just don't do as much damage.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

DanaRuns said:


> We went at the same time that we go every night. We know many of the dogs there. Not all, because it's not always the same. It's a big city and people do come and go. I'm blaming myself because I'm usually very vigilant about any aggressive-looking dogs or any aggressive behavior or body language, and I keep my dogs away from anything that troubles me. But last night I was in a bad mood after having a bad day, and I was stewing in my own juices, just throwing a ball for one of my dogs and not paying attention to the others (who were being watched by my spouse) or to the other dogs in the park (something I'm usually good about).
> 
> Figures, the one time I'm not paying attention to who comes into the park is the time Gibbs gets attacked. I know the dangers of dog parks. A reasonably prudent person would have been keeping a lookout for dangerous dogs. I wasn't. If I had been, maybe this wouldn't have happened.
> 
> But I'm not going to take the chance again. Sorry dogs, no more dog park for you. ::shrug::


Don't blame yourself. You had an off day. I know that you love Gibbs to pieces and would defend him no matter what--I do hope you'll research what experts say about breaking up a dog fight. You could just as easily have been bitten or mauled. Been through that... I broke up a fight with Tucker and another dog and afterward I realized I didn't really know what I was doing. The other owner didn't either and she was badly injured.


----------



## kbear (Aug 27, 2014)

I'm getting my first golden puppy Monday and I've never been to a dog park so I don't know the rules. is there no attendant that takes ID to know who is there in case a dog is injured by another? are you allowed to take pepper spray or maybe even a stun gun if a big powerful dog attacks you or your dog? that would obviously be a last resort but maybe necessary if someone was getting mauled by a pit. it just seems a bit odd to me that anyone can come and go without any responsibility should anything happen. in this case with gibbs, can you give the owners of this park a description of the dog and the man so they can watch for him? will they help that way? or is it a come at your own risk place? do they have any kind of insurance if a dog is hurt on their property? I imagine that pit owner gave a fake name and number. there is a dog park near us but I think i'll keep my dog at home after reading about what can happen...


----------



## Sam Hill (Jan 20, 2012)

Poor Gibbs. You must have freaked out. Reading this has got me so angry. I dont blame the pit. I 100% blame that owner. I wish you would have gotten his picture or plate number. There is always that person at the dog park that lets their dog run all over the other dogs. Trace the cell number if he even gave you the correct number.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

kbear said:


> I'm getting my first golden puppy Monday and I've never been to a dog park so I don't know the rules. is there no attendant that takes ID to know who is there in case a dog is injured by another? are you allowed to take pepper spray or maybe even a stun gun if a big powerful dog attacks you or your dog? that would obviously be a last resort but maybe necessary if someone was getting mauled by a pit. it just seems a bit odd to me that anyone can come and go without any responsibility should anything happen. in this case with gibbs, can you give the owners of this park a description of the dog and the man so they can watch for him? will they help that way? or is it a come at your own risk place? do they have any kind of insurance if a dog is hurt on their property? I imagine that pit owner gave a fake name and number. there is a dog park near us but I think i'll keep my dog at home after reading about what can happen...



Dog parks in the US are typically an extension of the county parks and rec. There are NO attendants and never any ID required unless it's privately owned and regulated. There are signs posted that basically say "enter at your own risk" because the city will not be liable for anything that happens in the park.


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

Brave said:


> Yep. When I visit(ed) dog parks with Bear, I'm always walking/jogging to keep up with where he is. Because I cannot stand the thought of being too far away to stop a fight or prevent one if Bear needs me.
> 
> Bear tends to get picked on at parks because he is very much a puppy still. *Goofy and energetic. Some dogs do not take kindly to his energy level and they will go out of their way to harass and bully him. Which is the point that we leash up and leave or move to a secluded section.*


that statement describes chester all the way. I stopped going because when we would go he was always the one being chased or growled at, and i did not feel comfortable at all. I figured why keep going to a place where i cringed as soon as i enter and don't feel comfortable or that my dog is safe. I wish we had lots of land like other people, but unfortunately thats what happens when you live in the city.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Dana, I'm so sorry this happened to you and Gibbs. Don't blame yourself. It's the stupid idiot with the pit bull who's at fault. You were very brave to grab the pit bull and stop him from hurting Gibbs even more. I know it had to be very frightening. Something similar happened to me years ago when a large male rottie attacked my 12 year old golden two doors down from my house. The woman with the rottie took off, but I followed her to see where she lived. I then took my dog home and took pictures of the bite wound then took him to the vet. Then my husband (who looks like a cross between Jassir Arafat and Yosemite Sam) went to her house. When she answered the door, he gave her a copy of the vet bill and diplomatically suggested she pay it. It was either that or small claims court. She was very apologetic, and gave him a check for the bill. Maybe I'm just a vengeful old hussie, but if I were you, I'd take Gibbs to the vet and document the injuries, and then track that jerk down and hit him where it will frighten him the most--In the pocket book! I'm sure you have the legal means to do so. Make him sorry he ever let his dog near Gibbs! But then that's just what I would do. I'm just glad both you and Gibbs are going to be okay!


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

I'm wondering if anybody else sees signs of impending aggression in that pit's photo?
I honestly don't like the breed so I might be interpreting postures through that lense. I also haven't been around many dog fights.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

kbear said:


> I'm getting my first golden puppy Monday and I've never been to a dog park so I don't know the rules. is there no attendant that takes ID to know who is there in case a dog is injured by another? are you allowed to take pepper spray or maybe even a stun gun if a big powerful dog attacks you or your dog? that would obviously be a last resort but maybe necessary if someone was getting mauled by a pit. it just seems a bit odd to me that anyone can come and go without any responsibility should anything happen. in this case with gibbs, can you give the owners of this park a description of the dog and the man so they can watch for him? will they help that way? or is it a come at your own risk place? do they have any kind of insurance if a dog is hurt on their property? I imagine that pit owner gave a fake name and number. there is a dog park near us but I think i'll keep my dog at home after reading about what can happen...


It's a public park owned by the city. We don't really have private dog parks in this area. There are many dog parks, but they are all public and unsupervised.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

DanaRuns said:


> It's a public park owned by the city. We don't really have private dog parks in this area. There are many dog parks, but they are all public and unsupervised.



Is it the same park we went to for the meet-up almost two years ago?


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Brave said:


> Is it the same park we went to for the meet-up almost two years ago?


No. That one I trust, by the way. That one is open only to the residents of Coto de Caza (of "Real Housewives of Orange County" fame), and the only reason we could have our meetup there was because I was a resident. All the dogs there are owned by wealthy people, they are all well bred, they all have vaccinations, and there are lots of foo-foo dogs and no aggressive ones.  If you recall, just to get in everyone had to go through guarded gates and get cleared in off of a list of guests I created.











































































































Bear was just a puppy!  Pre-ACL.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

DanaRuns said:


> Thanks everyone. Gibbs is doing well this morning. Cleaned up him again and some more antibiotic ointment. My spouse says not to take him to the vet, so I'm going to do what she says and see how Gibbs does. I'm not doing as well. I'm still affected.
> 
> *The excuse the people with the pit bull had was, "They're dogs, it happens. That's what they do." * Um, no. In 40 years I've never had a dog attack another. It's not what they do.


Seriously?? Oh my, if I were you I would have let loose with a retort something like "I'm a lawyer, I sue, it happens, let's call 911 to get a police report prepared and filed for the lawsuit". Sheesh! Dogs don't just maul other dogs on a routine basis, in a dog park or outside of one! 

I'm glad Gibbs is doing well. I don't blame you for still being affected.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

DanaRuns said:


> No. That one I trust, by the way. That one is open only to the residents of Coto de Caza (of "Real Housewives of Orange County" fame), and the only reason we could have our meetup there was because I was a resident. All the dogs there are owned by wealthy people, they are all well bred, they all have vaccinations, and there are lots of foo-foo dogs and no aggressive ones.  If you recall, just to get in everyone had to go through guarded gates and get cleared in off of a list of guests I created.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow I love these pictures!


----------



## goldenca (Jan 31, 2011)

So sorry to hear about Gibbs getting attacked at the dog park. Glad he is better. I would be shaking for weeks. The dog park where you live was/is the only dog park Ticket has ever visited.

Our regular neighborhood park has a walking track that I walk with my dog on the leash. When I see any dog off leash( which is against the rules ) I go the other way.....it scares me to think Ticket might get attacked.


----------



## JayBen (Aug 30, 2012)

So sorry to hear you had to go through this. I don't trust pitbulls. Their owners have no business taking them to dog parks


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

DanaRuns said:


> No. That one I trust, by the way. That one is open only to the residents of Coto de Caza (of "Real Housewives of Orange County" fame), and the only reason we could have our meetup there was because I was a resident. All the dogs there are owned by wealthy people, they are all well bred, they all have vaccinations, and there are lots of foo-foo dogs and no aggressive ones.  If you recall, just to get in everyone had to go through guarded gates and get cleared in off of a list of guests I created.
> 
> 
> ---snip----
> ...



Ah! I see. I thought that was where this incident occurred.

Yes, Bear was only 5 months old for that meet-up. Crazy how time flies. 

That little fur all......








Turned into this....


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Dana, very sorry to hear about you and Gibbs being attacked by the pits in the dog park. I am extremely proud of the way you reacted - you did what was necessary without hesitation to protect your boy. I applaud you. I am also glad that you were not mauled and Gibbs wasn't seriously hurt. I sincerely wish Ax and I were there to help you guys out - we *both* know how to handle pits from previous experience...mostly at dog parks which is why I avoid them like the plague.

Don't beat yourself up about it though, a lapse in attention or judgement can happen to ANYBODY. 

From what I've read, Pits do not, in fact have any special locking mechanism in their jaws but the do have a hugely powerful bite and an inborn compulsion to clamp down, hang on and shake which can tear flesh easily. 

The owner of the Pit sounds like a typical cowardly punk trying to compensate for certain deficiencies with his "tough guy" dog. I know the type.

I like the idea of a "walking stick", matter of fact, I have recommended it myself on this forum. I think it's a bit extreme to have the intent to end the life of any dog that ventures inside the buffer zone however. Defend your dog by all means necessary certainly, but I think in the vast majority of instances, it would be possible to deter a dog from continuing the attack with *less* than lethal force and intent. Personally, I'd much prefer to use the stick on the *human* who allowed the dog to get into that situation.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

_If_ I were ever to go back to a dog park, I think I would take a baseball bat and a knife with me, and if my dog were attacked again I would simply kill the attacking dog. I am _soooo_ very angry right now. I'm ashamed that I feel that way, but that's how I feel, at least right now. I hope I will reread this someday and shake my head at my emotions, but right now, I'd be ready to kill a dog and would not hesitate to do it. And I am not a killer of anything.

And I hate pit bulls.

I probably sound ridiculous and overly-emotional.


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

Hope you, your nerves and Gibbs are doing ok. 
I had to jump in the middle of an altercation at a neighboring town's dog park. A female pittie mix decided to get in Lance's face and start something. I pulled her off and the women send her kids to get their dog.
Oy!!! A lady I was walking with said to me "You're fearless" I said no, just protecting my boy. I was more worked up than Lance was.
For me, time of day is everything at our local dog parks, our park has had a couple issues with certain dogs from time to time and we pull their park permit, but that doesn't always keep them out. Early mornings are best.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

DanaRuns said:


> _If_ I were ever to go back to a dog park, I think I would take a baseball bat and a knife with me, and if my dog were attacked again I would simply kill the attacking dog. I am _soooo_ very angry right now. I'm ashamed that I feel that way, but that's how I feel, at least right now. I hope I will reread this someday and shake my head at my emotions, but right now, I'd be ready to kill a dog and would not hesitate to do it. And I am not a killer of anything.
> 
> And I hate pit bulls.
> 
> I probably sound ridiculous and overly-emotional.


Max and I used to go to our local dog park. There was a guy who came with three pit bulls, who for some reason, didn't like Max. They never attacked him, but they made it clear they didn't like him. And the owner would say, "oh, they just want to play." I'm with you, I don't like them and they're one of the reasons I don't go there any more.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

DanaRuns said:


> _If_ I were ever to go back to a dog park, I think I would take a baseball bat and a knife with me, and if my dog were attacked again I would simply kill the attacking dog. I am _soooo_ very angry right now. I'm ashamed that I feel that way, but that's how I feel, at least right now. I hope I will reread this someday and shake my head at my emotions, but right now, I'd be ready to kill a dog and would not hesitate to do it. And I am not a killer of anything.
> 
> And I hate pit bulls.
> 
> I probably sound ridiculous and overly-emotional.


Dana, I understand how you feel. I felt similarly when the Bully Pit attacked Ax last January even though he wasn't injured at all - matter of fact, Ax was the one trying to remove a chunk from the back of the Pit's neck when I broke them up. I was incensed at what *could* have happened and remember thinking that I would have cut that dog's throat (using the very sharp knife I always carry when we're out and about), if I thought Ax's life or well being was at stake, in a NY minute but I'm really glad it didn't come to that. I KNOW I would have felt badly about taking any dog's life now matter how justified it would have been and I'm betting you would feel the same way.

It's just raw emotion talking right now. It *will* pass in time.

Steer clear of the stinking dog parks. They are trouble - mostly because of inattentive, uncaring, and irresponsible *people*. 

I have as of late altered my behavior and when I see a dog (on leash or off) that I even THINK looks menacing, I call Ax to me, grab his collar, and wait until that dog leaves the area before releasing him and resuming our activities. I do this not because Ax will be the aggressor but because I know he will *never* shy away from a fight if attacked, head butted, snarled at, mounted, etc. Avoiding the situation altogether is, in my mind, the best option. If I see a dog approaching with aggressive intent, I will run it off before it gets anywhere near him.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

The sad part is this dog will do it again, and the owner might not be so lucky.

When I was growing up, my shih tzu was almost killed by the German shepherd down the street in my yard. He was not expected to live. We found a out a couple days later he had killed another neighbor's Pekingese the week before.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

DanaRuns said:


> _If_ I were ever to go back to a dog park, I think I would take a baseball bat and a knife with me, and if my dog were attacked again I would simply kill the attacking dog. I am _soooo_ very angry right now. I'm ashamed that I feel that way, but that's how I feel, at least right now. I hope I will reread this someday and shake my head at my emotions, but right now, I'd be ready to kill a dog and would not hesitate to do it. And I am not a killer of anything.
> 
> And I hate pit bulls.
> 
> I probably sound ridiculous and overly-emotional.


http://www.wfaa.com/story/news/local/2014/08/06/13433998/

This happened at a city of Dallas dog park but our vet at the time had more of the story. Yes, she eventually paid for the emergency surgery and vet bills; however, only after she was threatened with suit. Still the owner with the knife, just trying to protect his dog, was arrested and booked on charges that were dropped and the bottom line is his dog was severely injured and the pit/ridgeback mix owner was stabbed in the face, though it was a minor wound. It really was an accident and didn't happen as this story implies because her boyfriend actually moved the stabber's arm, causing it to come into contact with the woman. There was nothing reckless about the man's actions, it was an accident and he shouldn't have been hauled down to booking. The woman had her dog on leash, in an off leash dog park. That sounds like she knew her dog was aggressive and it also sounds like she was/is an idiot for even thinking her dog belonged in that dog park.

I found this quote from the article enlightening...and true:


> "If you stay for more than an hour, you will probably see a dogfight," said one of the park's reviewers on Yelp.com. "I've seen some pretty bad ones. And I've also seen people get in fights over dogfights.
> 
> "This is the best. It's better than Jerry Springer, because it's live."


I've also heard of police calls to this particular dog park to break up domestic disputes. Yeah, go to the dog park and let the humans start strangling one another. Sounds like the place to go. :doh:

I really don't think adding a knife or bat to the mix of a public dog park is so good, especially since you don't know how the people will react at any given time; however, I do understand and appreciate your desire to protect your boy. Here in Texas you run the risk of someone being at that park with an (illegally concealed in this case because it's on public city property) handgun, much more dangerous for all.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dana and Gibbs*

Thank God you and Gibbs are o.k.!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Oh no! I am so terribly sorry this happened! How traumatizing. I can understand your dogs needed exercise. It's hard to find decent places to excercise dogs these days. Praying that Gibbs makes a total recovery inside and out.


----------



## kbear (Aug 27, 2014)

pepper spray would better than a knife or stick and wouldn't cause permanent injury to the dog. just hitting a pit with a stick may not get him to stop. once they are locked onto a target that's all they care about. if you don't have pepper spray, grabbing the pits back legs is another method that will help but I wouldn't do that if I was alone because you have to let go sometime..


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

kbear said:


> pepper spray would better than a knife or stick and wouldn't cause permanent injury to the dog. just hitting a pit with a stick may not get him to stop. once they are locked onto a target that's all they care about. if you don't have pepper spray, grabbing the pits back legs is another method that will help but I wouldn't do that if I was alone because you have to let go sometime..


I'm a police officer and we see trained that OC spray, or pepper spray, does not work on dogs.

Unrelated to work, I saw somewhere to grab the dog by the back legs and swing it around to throw it. Combination of where your hands are and momentum minimizes risk if being bit.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

I am so sorry to read about what happened. I am glad that Gibbs is o.k. ( relatively).

As others' have said, you did all you could do to protect your dog and you did very well, so please stop beating yourself up about it and give yourself a huge pat on the back!!!!

I would suggest that you forward the photos you have of the pits to your local animal control. Also check to see if the particular dog park has a Facebook page. Many of the dog parks here have a page and I would post what happened to you and Gibb and photos of the pits on the page, both as a matter of record and a warning to other dog owners. Dropping off photos to the local vets in your area may be another idea.

I have taken Brisby to off leash areas since she was 4 months old. Although I have heard of incidents and attacks at these 2 parks, they are few and far between. I always carry a walking stick with me. In addition, if I don't like the energy of the dogs/owners in the park or if Brisby doesn't we leave. 

There are always dangers when we go out...both for humans and for our dogs. All we can do is do our best to be cognizant of them and attempt to be as best prepared for any "what if" should it occur. 

Sending you both a big hug and hoping that you and Gibbs heal from this unfortunate incident soon!


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

tippykayak said:


> Sorry - if a dog comes past your stick you try to kill it? You can't possibly mean that, right? Or you mean if the dog comes past your stick and actually attacks? Does the breed of dog matter in your decision?


tippy....goofy question, you did notice that I used the word "attack" in my comment? if a dog gets past my walking stick, he is attacking! Do you think I am going to hit a dog wagging his tail looking for attention or what? Daaaaaa! Breed would make no difference....If they attack, I attack...


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Thanks everyone. The support, good common sense advice and stories have been amazing.

Gibbs is doing well this morning. He is currently wrestling with Ziva and doesn't seem to be aware of or favoring his wounds, which are healing well. He doesn't seem affected, though we haven't been around any dogs since then. I did not take them out yesterday. We will not be going back to that dog park, ever.

I am doing better today, too. I can't believe how much this event affected me, and I went through kind of a roller coaster of emotions over it. I think I'm a little more rational today (not that I'm ever all that rational  ).

Next: try to find a new way to exercise the dogs. A challenge here in this SoCal megalopolis.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

You will be fine eventually. I carry a Zaglight on morning walks as added insurance if we are attacked. The noise it emits is enough to send many dogs running , but probably not a pit. The noise sent a coyote running when it was running towards us scenting us. It is legal to do this here. We take our dogs to ball fields when they aren't in use to retrieve balls. So far so good. They have excellent recall or otherwise we wouldn't do this. You might check out secluded play grounds or ball fields during off times or early mornings if you can. We also use a soccer field behind a police station and a school playground.


----------



## kbear (Aug 27, 2014)

ktkins7 said:


> I'm a police officer and we see trained that OC spray, or pepper spray, does not work on dogs.
> 
> Unrelated to work, I saw somewhere to grab the dog by the back legs and swing it around to throw it. Combination of where your hands are and momentum minimizes risk if being bit.


it will stop a grizzly bear dead in it's tracks so I'm surprised it doesn't effect dogs. maybe that's a different kind of spray? anyway, if a park has pitbulls running loose and their owners can't control them I'd avoid that place. it's just not worth the risk. what if that would have been a child? the owners of the pits are taking a huge risk by taking their dogs there and letting them run off leash.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

kbear said:


> it will stop a grizzly bear dead in it's tracks so I'm surprised it doesn't effect dogs. maybe that's a different kind of spray? anyway, if a park has pitbulls running loose and their owners can't control them I'd avoid that place. it's just not worth the risk. what if that would have been a child? the owners of the pits are taking a huge risk by taking their dogs there and letting them run off leash.


It is legal to buy the "Maximum Strength" pepper spray in this size in Connecticut (where both ktkins and I live), so I bought some. One cannot buy this size in New Jersey, however, or in some other states. (It is illegal to buy a taser in Connecticut.) So some states obviously believe that the pepper spray is dangerous.

I have not "trained myself to use this" yet. I am a bit afraid of it. So it has done me no good yet. I bought it when my daughter was walking smaller dogs (she no longer is) at a town beach and was hassled by an odd *man*. When she walks Griffin, no one hassles her. No people, I mean. But I wanted the spray in case pit bulls packed up on him or he was otherwise viciously attacked.

NewfieMom


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

I asked about pepper spray when I was working on my Masters at a college in the middle of a city. The cops told me to get a big heavy flashlight - because more often than not, the bad guy will take the spray and use it on the victim. Just an FYI


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

laprincessa said:


> I asked about pepper spray when I was working on my Masters at a college in the middle of a city. The cops told me to get a big heavy flashlight - because more often than not, the bad guy will take the spray and use it on the victim. Just an FYI



Yep! And that is why I was given a large Maglite as a present from my co-workers when I started living by myself.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Without sounding to ignorant how does a maglite help? And, is a Zaglite the same thing??


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

gold4me said:


> Without sounding to ignorant how does a maglite help? And, is a Zaglite the same thing??


I think it's supposed to hurt when you break it over someone or somethings head.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Yes, the maglite is heavy and if you had to beat someone with it, well it wouldn't feel very good for them.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

laprincessa said:


> I asked about pepper spray when I was working on my Masters at a college in the middle of a city. The cops told me to get a big heavy flashlight - because more often than not, *the bad guy *will take the spray and use it on the victim. Just an FYI


Luckily, pitbulls can't read the instructions on the pepper spray any better than I can and I will have more time than they to study them before I sally forth armed with it. ;-)

Also: pitbulls don't have fingers...and if they bit *into* the pepper spray canister it might do the same thing to them as my spraying them with it. More or less.

NewfieMom


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Yeah ,and pit owners say their dogs don't bite any more than other breeds of dogs.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

gold4me said:


> Without sounding to ignorant how does a maglite help? And, is a Zaglite the same thing??


A zaglight is a heavy short mag light with a stunner attached. The flashlight is LED and incredibly strong. You can arm the zaglight and discharge it to make noise and that stops many animals in their tracks and sends them running in the opposite direction just hearing the noise. I've used the zapper in the air on several occasions. I'm not sure how effective it would be with a bully breed or a group of dogs attacking. If it is legal in your state you can buy it online.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Dallas Gold said:


> A zaglight is a heavy short mag light with a stunner attached. The flashlight is LED and incredibly strong. You can arm the zaglight and discharge it to make noise and that stops many animals in their tracks and sends them running in the opposite direction just hearing the noise. I've used the zapper in the air on several occasions. I'm not sure how effective it would be with a bully breed or a group of dogs attacking. If it is legal in your state you can buy it online.



I feel like that should be called a "zap"lite. (Har har??)


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

Wow. Glad Gibbs is doing okay and trust you're feeling less mad at yourself. Rosco's sibling was attacked by an off-leash Great Pyrenes which required a fair bit of vet work. She still goes flying towards other dogs thinking all dogs are wonderful, so Gibbs will most likely be fine. You may take longer to get over it. 

I'd make up flyers with that pitt picture and add the guys name & phone with a big beware note and post them all over that dog park. It may keep some other dog from being attacked. I'm impressed one of you was able to take a picture. Hugs to you and doggy kisses from Murphy to Gibbs.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

NewfieMom said:


> Luckily, pitbulls can't read the instructions on the pepper spray any better than I can and I will have more time than they to study them before I sally forth armed with it. ;-)
> 
> Also: pitbulls don't have fingers...and if they bit *into* the pepper spray canister it might do the same thing to them as my spraying them with it. More or less.
> 
> NewfieMom


Well, yeah, I kinda figured you'd know I wasn't talking in terms of protection from dogs.  

The police officer told me to keep the flashlight in my purse and swing it hard if need be. I never had to use it, thank goodness.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

So, I have to tell you the latest. It's really bizarre.

I told you I called the police and animal control, right? I just wanted to get the guy's contact information and proof that his dog is vaccinated for rabies, but the guy refused to give me his contact info.

Anyway...well heck, let's just cut to the chase. The guy and his three friends have filed police reports against me and Gibbs. They say that they and their pit bull were attacked by Gibbs, not the other way around, and they also say that I -- a 58 year old woman -- attacked four young adults in their 20s, knocking them all to the ground and assaulting them. The police are investigating me for assault and battery, and my dog Gibbs is under rabies quarantine, while they are scot free and their vicious pit bull doesn't even have to establish that he has a current rabies vaccination. The fact that I'm the one who called police and Gibbs is the one with the bloody wounds doesn't phase the police in the least. Me and Gibbs are the criminals.

It's a topsy turvy world. I'm very freaked out by all this, and it' seems so surreal that I can't even accept that this is actually happening.

No wonder I like dogs better than people...


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

OMG!!! Are you freaking kidding me?!! I am just stunned and don't know what else to say right now....


----------



## Bwilson (Mar 25, 2014)

What that is crazy. Did you by chance get any information of other people that were at the park at the time? This is messed up and I am very sorry you are having to deal with this also. Some people are scum. This is ridiculous. When did they file a report? If the pitbull has no marks or puncture wounds why is Gibbs being quarantined and not other dog makes no since. Poor Gibbs must be very confused. I am so sorry again. You must be very tough taking down 4 guys and a pitbull quite the team Gibbs and you are. The cops and animal control really believe this? Are they working with you at all? Sorry this pisses me off and very unfair and makes no sense. I hope this gets resolved fast and the truth is realized quickly.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

DanaRuns said:


> So, I have to tell you the latest. It's really bizarre.
> 
> I told you I called the police and animal control, right? I just wanted to get the guy's contact information and proof that his dog is vaccinated for rabies, but the guy refused to give me his contact info.
> 
> ...


Get a lawyer and threaten to sue the police *immediately*. *Do not wait*!!!

NewfieMom


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

PS-If you know your town (or county) choose an attorney with a reputation for winning cases and being highly respected. Don't find someone out of the back of the yellow pages. You don't need a sleazeball or a low-life. You need a heavy hitter who will knock those young punks onto their bottoms in court and force the police to respect you and work with you. You *are *your lawyer.

NewfieMom


----------



## flatcoated (Feb 3, 2013)

Wow... I don't even know what to say. This is outrageous, infuriating, terrifying... also demonstrative of the fact that one of the very biggest problems with pit bulls is that they attract some truly terrible owners. Who on earth could be so low? I have to agree with NewfieMom here -- talk to a good lawyer. What an awful thing for you to have to deal with.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Just incredible! Did the police even exam the pitties? Do they have any wounds (doubt it)? At least you now have their information. Are they represented by counsel who recommended this? Wonder what the bite history of the pits are since they were so quick to do this.

I am sorry you are dealing with this.


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

You should not be surprised in the least that these miscreants filed a police complaint against you. It's the oldest trick in the book and likely they were either advised to do so by some bottom feeding lawyer and or have been down this road before.
If you already haven't done so, make sure you document Gibb's injuries with plenty of photos and record any conversations you have with anyone. (After checking the legality) In Ohio only one party needs consent to record.
Find the best lawyer you can afford, and unfortunately you should not be discussing anything further here until the matter is settled.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Police are investigating the allegations, but I cannot imagine that they would ever end up filing charges against me. The whole thing is just too absurd and ridiculous.

Meanwhile, Gibbs is quarantined at home (under house arrest, so to speak), so no walks, no park, no shows, no nothing until he is cleared.


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

I'm so sorry. How infuriating. I do think that as this unfolds the police will figure out who is lying. People generally can't keep up stories that ludicrous for long. Clearly this isn't the first time their dogs have caused trouble. 

People never cease to amaze me in their suckiness. Thinking of you.


----------



## aussieresc (Dec 30, 2008)

Did you take Gibbs to the vet? If so, you will have proof of injuries.


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

DanaRuns said:


> Police are investigating the allegations, but I cannot imagine that they would ever end up filing charges against me. The whole thing is just too absurd and ridiculous.
> 
> Meanwhile, Gibbs is quarantined at home (under house arrest, so to speak), so no walks, no park, no shows, no nothing until he is cleared.


 
Yes, you need to decide in your mind if the police charge you, how you are going to proceed. If they charge you, then find a good attorney that can not only defend you but prosecute a libel lawsuit. Who are these 20 year olds that supposedly were attacked by you? Where are the dog bites on his dogs from Gibbs. Where are the vet bills where he took his dog to vet? Please keep us informed. :wavey:


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

Did you tell them that you called and filled a report when it originally happened? Did they get any information from witnesses? If not, if there were other people who witnessed it, u would try to get their info and have then talk to the police. Also make sure the police are aware if Gibb's injuries. Make sure to sound calm and reasonable with the police because people tend to be more believable when they aren't flipping out or throwing a fit. 

From what I've heard they don't have any probable cause for any charges against you. There's doesn't sound like there is any physical evidence against you. So without witnesses that would make it their word against yours, plus the injuries to Gibbs, and the officers discretion. Through the police I would try to make sure the pit was vaccinated. I would also talk to them about the other people filling a false police report because that's a crime as well.

Good luck.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I tried to find the post about the police report but I must be missing it. What are the allegations?

*starts getting scrappy*


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

In my opinion, your lawyer should now be in court with an injunction stopping all action. At the least he should be serving papers to the culprits letting them know that Gibbs is missing shows and that they will be sued for every show he misses while in quarantine due to their lies. Flood them with papers they have to answer in court.

NewfieMom


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

This is beyond belief. Hopefully, the truth will prevail.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

I _*never* _"hope that truth will prevail" where my dog is concerned. He is too precious.

ktkins had a good point when she said that the police will find you more believable if you are calm. I get very, very angry. I do not become insane, but I know that I do better with an attorney. So I follow the line from the movie (famous, and yet I forget which one). The female lead says:

"I don't get tough; my lawyer does".

NewfieMom


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

What a bizarre and ridiculous situation. Hopefully things turn out smoothly and the truth is revealed. 

People like them give Pit owners a bad name and even worse a bad reputation to someone in my generation. Why can't people just live up to their responsibilities?


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

This sounds like a situation that could really get you all stressed out but 1) surely there were some objective witnesses to the event; 2) if the pit(s) don't have signs of injury there's no basis for a complaint; and 3) how could a 58 yr. old woman commit assault & battery on 4 males in their 20's. Do they have any signs of injury? I agree with the prior comment that if legal action is going to commence you shouldn't be discussing this on the Internet. For Gibbs sake I would press to get the pits evidence of rabies vaccination or quarantined.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

DanaRuns said:


> So, I have to tell you the latest. It's really bizarre.
> 
> I told you I called the police and animal control, right? I just wanted to get the guy's contact information and proof that his dog is vaccinated for rabies, but the guy refused to give me his contact info.
> 
> ...


Dana you have got to be kidding me. What pieces of trash!!! You "assaulted" (4) 20 somethings?? You must be a 58 y/o female UFC champion on the down low or they are all wilting pansies. That's patently *absurd*. I'd lawyer up immediately and go after those miscreants for libel etc. I assume that you frequented that dog park and must know some of the regulars. Get written statements from any of the witnesses. Better yet ask if anyone happened to get cell phone video or even pics of the incident or aftermath. Thoroughly document with pictures all of Gibbs injuries. Obtain copies of the vet's records.

I literally cannot believe those cowards would pull that. Disgusting.


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

I'm not condemning anyone with a broad brush, but unfortunately "society" has declined to the point where lying and dishonesty have no "stigma" attached to it anymore. It is important to remember always when dealing with law enforcement officials that "anything you say will be used against you".
It is also helpful to remember that outside of a domestic situation, the filing of charges are usually not directly acted upon by "police officers". Usually they will investigate and file a report and it's up to the prosecutor to decide if further action is warranted.
I have been in a similar situation many years ago where my wife was struck by another female and when we went to court the other party showed up with 3 "witnesses" that weren't present when it happened.
The best way of dealing with these situations is to let the lawyers handle it, keep your mouth shut and always appear to be the calm, professional person that you are.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I am speechless. I can't believe how people are these days. OMG this is so awful. I am so sorry you have to deal with this.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Don't blame yourself. It can happen anywhere. we live in a small town on a short u shaped street, no side streets. Always walled our dogs with no trouble. Then one day a pit came out of a yard and went straight for our elderly golden that hubby was walking. He got between Buck and that pit an the pit ignored him, just trying to get Buck.

The owner came running and grabbed him by the collar and he was still lunging and snarling. and the odd thing--Buck just stood there, no snarling back nothing (he was almost 12). After that we were scared to walk any of the dogs--that pit lived in a house between the two ends of our street and there was no way to get off our street from either end without being seen by it if it was in the yard.

So, even walking in your own safe neighborhood can be dangerous--oh, they were navy, moved and once the dog was no longer there, we would walk ours.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Considering this is a public forum, should this thread be stopped until after the lawsuit is over? I would hate for anything said/done here to sway justice or be used against anyone…


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Eowyn said:


> Considering this is a public forum, should this thread be stopped until after the lawsuit is over? I would hate for anything said/done here to sway justice or be used against anyone…


I'm not saying anything untruthful, so I have nothing to fear. But neither do I want to wallow in this. I posted last night just because what's happening is so completely bizarre.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

DanaRuns said:


> Police are investigating the allegations, but I cannot imagine that they would ever end up filing charges against me. The whole thing is just too absurd and ridiculous.
> 
> Meanwhile, Gibbs is quarantined at home (under house arrest, so to speak), so no walks, no park, no shows, no nothing until he is cleared.


Why aren't their dogs quarantined based on your report? This is ludicrous.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Beyond crazy! I really think the truth with come out but in the meantime keep up the good attitude.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

As a couple of others have said, get a lawyer. A couple of strong letters don't cost much and go a long way in letting people know you are not going to take this sitting down.


----------



## BenP (Mar 28, 2009)

Is the leash free park often busy? Have you been there often? Maybe that pitbull and the other dog have been aggressive before on other dogs.

Anyway, I would totally avoid leash free parks. It's usually **** who own such aggressive dogs.

My dog (not a Golden) was attacked years ago in a school yard and the attacking dog was off leash and the owner just watched. Leash free parks don't make sense to me.... counting on a large number of people in the same area (to be responsible dog owners) to have common sense is a recipe for failure.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Told the story to my husband, and he said oldest trick in the book, their lawyer probably told them to do it before you sued.


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

I cannot believe this is happening to you and Gibbs. I am so sorry, i really hope the truth is somehow revealed.


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

OMG. Sadly I'm no surprised as the awful things that people do. I'm guessing your spouse and other people witnessed Gibbs being attacked and you trying to get the dog off of Gibbs. Not sure how you managed to assault four 20 year olds too. Wow. 

The legal angle is good, but I'd contact your local newspapers who write human interest stories and put the power of the press to work. Perhaps some people from the show's can give you the names of some tv & news reporters. Feel free to PM as I'd be happy to provide guidance/writing on the PR side although I don't have contacts in your area anymore.


----------



## kbear (Aug 27, 2014)

this pitbull owner is a real scumbag but I can't believe any judge or cop would believe a golden retriever would attack a pitbull. goldens are not stupid dogs. it's owners like that guy that give pits such a bad rep. they train their dogs to be aggressive and then don't control them when they are. I really hope there would witnesses so you can counter-sue that jerk.
he will probably get laughed out of court even without witnesses if the judge knows anything about dogs.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

*DanaRuns*-

Do you have any news? I had hoped, when I saw this thread appear again, that it was you posting an update (preferably with wonderful news).

NewfieMom


----------

